# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  New D. tinctorius "Azureus"

## clownonfire

Hi all,

Well, my son - and myself - have been waiting for these. This is our pair of sexed _D. tinctorius "Azureus"_: Luke and Leia. I've build the tank with Theo. Plans were also chosen with him: broms, wandering jews and I'm planting a oak leaf ficus tomorrow. 

Eric

Female:



Male:





Tank:

----------


## Amy

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!   Love the color on those.  Congratulations!

----------


## guppygal

Very nice!  How old are they?  I ask because Luke's toes look a little bit feminine to me ~

I love Azureus - my Bertha has been with me since the beginning, 8 yrs ago.  They're such an awesome frog.  Whenever I go to Lowe's to get some vivarium-sized plants, I whip out a pix of Bertha and I always get a very decent discount on the plants.  Azureus are THE poison dart frog that everybody has seen and remembers.

Your tank is coming along nicely - do you have more planting to do?  I noticed that my Azureus like to sit on something tallish, for some reason.  After a bit, they'll come to recognize you, especially when it's feeding time. :Frog Smile: 

Enjoy your beautiful babies - they ROCK!!

kristi

----------


## clownonfire

> Very nice!  How old are they?  I ask because Luke's toes look a little bit feminine to me ~
> 
> I love Azureus - my Bertha has been with me since the beginning, 8 yrs ago.  They're such an awesome frog.  Whenever I go to Lowe's to get some vivarium-sized plants, I whip out a pix of Bertha and I always get a very decent discount on the plants.  Azureus are THE poison dart frog that everybody has seen and remembers.
> 
> Your tank is coming along nicely - do you have more planting to do?  I noticed that my Azureus like to sit on something tallish, for some reason.  After a bit, they'll come to recognize you, especially when it's feeding time.
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful babies - they ROCK!!
> 
> kristi


Hi Kristi,

They are juvies, about 5 months old, got them from a well-known Montreal breeder. This is how he presented them to me. I was initially supposed to get them from Mark Pepper at UE, like my _P. terribilis_ and _R. ventrimaculatus_, but this was easier... 

They were not my first choice, though... Like you said, everyone remembers the blue frog... And my son has been wanting them since he's first saw them... It was therefore a pleasure to get him some for his bday... Cause it's for his *ahem* bday... He also made a request to not have boring frogs like my _Atelopus hoogmoedi_.

As for plants, yes, I'm heavy on plants. I still have two ficus to plant, one pumila and one oak leaf. I've made the backdrop out of tree bark, with holes and climbing spots. Of course they have just been introduced so they are stressed and are climbing everywhere, but I'll be able to figure out their favorite spots soon enough and plant some more... 

E.

----------


## bshmerlie

They look great Eric.. congrats.  Im sure Theo will love them.  Mine are babies but they too like to sit on top of the plants and ledges.

----------


## clownonfire

> They look great Eric.. congrats.  Im sure Theo will love them.  Mine are babies but they too like to sit on top of the plants and ledges.


Cheri, I can see this already with mine. I got a 30 gallon that is 19 inches high. The backdrop as I wrote is all made of real tree bark, which I have added making sure I left ledges, holes, and at the top of the backdrop, enough space for them to perch on the highest ledge (see pic - that is at 19 inches high). 

Kristi, The breeder introduced them as male/female based on his experience with them, and said there could be a mistake based on their age, but he was quite confident about sexing them because of their development: female is noticeably bigger than the male, and her belly (I don't know the word in English) is also much wider.



Eric

----------


## Amy

How did you ready the tree bark?  I was just thinking last night that it would be nice to install some tree bark instead of buying that overpriced stuff in the pet stores.  How did you install it?

----------


## clownonfire

> How did you ready the tree bark?  I was just thinking last night that it would be nice to install some tree bark instead of buying that overpriced stuff in the pet stores.  How did you install it?


I have used Jedi mind tricks, Amy. Must make sure I don't fall asleep.

Actually, I have used some expanding foam and some Silicone II for the pieces of smalled bark.

----------


## Michael

So Eric  has finally seen the light and gotten a pair of "da blue ones"!  Your going to enjoy them greatly.  Mine are so bold and active.  Plus they really stand out with that bright blue color.

----------


## Amy

> I have used Jedi mind tricks, Amy. Must make sure I don't fall asleep.
> 
> Actually, I have used some expanding foam and some Silicone II for the pieces of smalled bark.


I'm not weak minded enough for your Jedi tricks to work on me!!!  LOL  Must have slipped while I was tired last night, I laid in bed for an hour thinking about how that would work in my tank!

----------


## clownonfire

> So Eric  has finally seen the light and gotten a pair of "da blue ones"!  Your going to enjoy them greatly.  Mine are so bold and active.  Plus they really stand out with that bright blue color.


Yes, I have succumbed to the Blue side....

----------


## bshmerlie

Awww....How could anyone resist a bright blue frog?  Well, except for Eric who likes the obscure brown ones. :Big Grin:  Ya know... the ones hiding in caves and such.

----------


## clownonfire

> Awww....How could anyone resist a bright blue frog?  Well, except for Eric who likes the obscure brown ones. Ya know... the ones hiding in caves and such.


 :Embarrassment:  .... I know. You are right though. Just took a walk with Sara, and she made a similar comment... I have another friend who has _D. auratus "El Cope"_ tads galore, and wants to give me some, and I've been declining for whatever reason... Free, and I say no!! And here I am going out of my way to find some burrowing almost always hidden _S. gottlebei_... 

I must find a compromise, and get all of them. It seems fair to me.

----------


## Tony

> So Eric  has finally seen the light and gotten a pair of "da blue ones"!  Your going to enjoy them greatly.  Mine are so bold and active.  Plus they really stand out with that bright blue color.


They are still one of my favorites, no matter how common or inexpensive they may be. I just heard from some friends who have a 19 year old pair of unrelated F1 azureus, they are still breeding and the next round of offspring are all mine.  :Big Grin:  I just hope I can do them justice and raise them up to be as huge as the parents are.

----------


## clownonfire

> They are still one of my favorites, no matter how common or inexpensive they may be. I just heard from some friends who have a 19 year old pair of unrelated F1 azureus, they are still breeding and the next round of offspring are all mine.  I just hope I can do them justice and raise them up to be as huge as the parents are.


What is an F1 azureus Tony...? 

As for me it's not the common nor inexpensive part that I am influenced by (after all, I own an American green tree frog and some fire-bellied toads)... It's more the "what I want" (black frog, _S.gottlebe_i, etc) compared to "what I want less" (tincts, auratus, etc).... But I am very proud and happy to have a pair of these blue frogs. They definitely make great frogs to show!

----------


## Don

They are awesome Eric.   I love the blue frogs myself.

Someday I'll have blue frogs too I hope ;-)

And beautiful viv setup too.

----------


## Tony

> What is an F1 azureus Tony...? 
> 
> As for me it's not the common nor inexpensive part that I am influenced by (after all, I own an American green tree frog and some fire-bellied toads)... It's more the "what I want" (black frog, _S.gottlebe_i, etc) compared to "what I want less" (tincts, auratus, etc).... But I am very proud and happy to have a pair of these blue frogs. They definitely make great frogs to show!


F1, at least as it is used in the hobby, means they are the offspring of wild caught parents.

----------


## bshmerlie

F1= One generation away from wild caught. 

Eric, I think you just like the rare frogs.  Frogs that no ones working with and you have to figure them out.  I on the other hand want to figure out "frogs" in general then I will deal with the "difficult" ones down the road.  I can see me continually swaping out frogs if I get bored with them.  I'll trade them in for something that I find more challenging or interesting as I go along.

----------


## clownonfire

> F1= One generation away from wild caught. 
> 
> Eric, I think you just like the rare frogs.  Frogs that no ones working with and you have to figure them out.  I on the other hand want to figure out "frogs" in general then I will deal with the "difficult" ones down the road.  I can see me continually swaping out frogs if I get bored with them.  I'll trade them in for something that I find more challenging or interesting as I go along.


I don't think it's the rare part, at least not entirely. Sara said it well a few minutes ago: I like what she calls "Emo Frogs - poor little frogs that like to burrow in sorrow"... But seriously, I think I like to make a difference and frogs in need call to me more than frogs that I know do extremely well in the hobby...

"Frogs that no ones working with and you have to figure them out. " That is on the money. It caters to my obsessive and curious nature.

And thank you, Tony and Cheri for the F1 explanation.  :Smile:

----------


## Grrrit

... 

I must find a compromise, and get all of them. It seems fair to me.[/QUOTE]


lol i agree, eric. very cool looking frogs. and what a lucky kid to have some for his bday. im very jealous  :Stick Out Tongue: 
my tincs should be here tomorrow! im so excited. and i'll have to pick up some batteries and update everyone on what i've been working on.

----------


## clownonfire

> ... 
> 
> I must find a compromise, and get all of them. It seems fair to me.


 
lol i agree, eric. very cool looking frogs. and what a lucky kid to have some for his bday. im very jealous  :Stick Out Tongue: 
my tincs should be here tomorrow! im so excited. and i'll have to pick up some batteries and update everyone on what i've been working on.[/QUOTE]

Garrett, I'M really looking forward to seeing yours. I know you moved and worked your buttocks on your tanks...

----------


## Grrrit

Thanks man. We've been busy settling in and stuff. And batteries were kind of the last thing we were worried about getting. Lol the camera will be up and ready tomorrow. My room is a disaster though haha my tanks and supplies are all over the floor until I get my rack. What can ya do

----------


## guppygal

Darts are my personal frog of choice, so I had to look up _Atelopus hoogmoedi_ to figure out what it was.  It's actually a cool looking frog - the patterns are wild.  I'm thinking that amidst dried leaves, the frog would be very well camouflaged. 
You'll probably end up like the rest of the pdf hobbyists and have a room dedicated just for frogchow, supplies, and lots of vivariums.  There is something very mysterious and exciting when you tell people that you raise ''Poison Dart Frogs'.  It's definitely an ice-breaker ~
You're right - the body shape is a bit different between your male and female.  And then it will be the toe pads; after that, it's calling (nearly inaudible) and courting.  Such a neat frog, yes they are.

kristi

----------


## clownonfire

> Darts are my personal frog of choice, so I had to look up _Atelopus hoogmoedi_ to figure out what it was.  It's actually a cool looking frog - the patterns are wild.  I'm thinking that amidst dried leaves, the frog would be very well camouflaged. 
> You'll probably end up like the rest of the pdf hobbyists and have a room dedicated just for frogchow, supplies, and lots of vivariums.  There is something very mysterious and exciting when you tell people that you raise ''Poison Dart Frogs'.  It's definitely an ice-breaker ~
> You're right - the body shape is a bit different between your male and female.  And then it will be the toe pads; after that, it's calling (nearly inaudible) and courting.  Such a neat frog, yes they are.
> 
> kristi


The _Atelopus hoogmoedi_ are quite something. They are slow, and sometime act as small lizard, enjoying basking on large rocks under lamps. To see them hunt after FF is a pleasure.

As for the frog room, yes, we finished ours two months ago, and revamped it this week. We still have our tree frogs outside as their display are located in an area where we have less traffic during daytime. I'm almost at full capacity, if I take in consideration the orange and mint terribs which will be coming within the next year, and my current project, the _Scaphiophryne gottlebei_ (this is such a great project, involving hobbyists of different boards and in collaboration with TWI).

Kristi, I haven't officially greeted you, but it's great to have you with us.

Eric

----------


## guppygal

So you are already knee-deep in frogs, huh?  Heheheh, yeah, I crack myself up sometimes.  They're an addiction, alright.

Thankya kindly for the warm welcome.  If it hadn't been for Cheri, I would've thought I was all alone in the pdf world.  Other forums aren't so respectful of their members.

I'm very, VERY happy to be here. :Big Grin: 


kristi

----------


## Grrrit

So I seen today what you meant about the tincs climbing all over the place lol

----------


## bshmerlie

See...now you too will see why darts are so addicting.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Grrrit

Indeed  :Smile:  I'm getting 4 alanis next friday. Road trip to josh's frogs!

----------


## bshmerlie

Ahhh yes....you are hooked.   :Big Grin: . Im glad to see people try other types of frogs. They really dont know what they're missing. Although I still like my tree frogs.  My next frogs will be glass frogs from Understory, whenever they release them.

----------


## Grrrit

Mike novy is working with a glass frog. Of some sort. He showed me some pictures at the last show. I believe it was a type of glass frog anyway. Super transparent skin. 

But yea, I may have joined the dart side lol

----------


## clownonfire

> Mike novy is working with a glass frog. Of some sort. He showed me some pictures at the last show. I believe it was a type of glass frog anyway. Super transparent skin. 
> 
> But yea, I may have joined the dart side lol


H. fleischmanni? H. aueroguttatum? Teratohyla spinosa?? H. valerio? UE is working with the latter...

----------


## guppygal

> Mike novy is working with a glass frog. Of some sort. He showed me some pictures at the last show. I believe it was a type of glass frog anyway. Super transparent skin. 
> 
> But yea, I may have joined the dart side lol


OMG, another DartVader !!   :EEK!: 

Careful, Leuc Flystalker may be lurking around...

----------


## Leefrogs

congrats Eric!! I love the large spots on yours. Very nice. I didn't know it would. Be next year before you get the mints. Hhmmmmm, I don't know if I can wait that long. I'll try to buy some vents and hold off until yours breed. Maybe I'll get 3 then 2/3 from u later.

----------


## clownonfire

> congrats Eric!! I love the large spots on yours. Very nice. I didn't know it would. Be next year before you get the mints. Hhmmmmm, I don't know if I can wait that long. I'll try to buy some vents and hold off until yours breed. Maybe I'll get 3 then 2/3 from u later.


Lee, my vents are breeding like crazy. I have tads now, and if all goes well, I should have some for you soon.... AS for the terribs, yes, it's a work in progress. There's a line I want and I'll move forward when I make sure they are from there...  :Wink:

----------


## Brit

Awesome looking frogs Eric, I bet Theo is so excited to have his very own pair.  :Smile: 

I still need to get started on Darts, I really cannot WAIT until I get my first ones, whatever they may be,  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

They are so bright they look like New Rivers.

----------


## clownonfire

> They are so bright they look like New Rivers.


John, I'm curious now to see pics of both. I'll google some, but if you do have some example to show me, it would be appreciated. I have read that beside the darker blue on their legs, New River morph has unusual patterns like on the pic attached (courtesy of http://www.pawsforwildlife.co.uk/).



Kristi, are you working with both?

Eric

----------


## bshmerlie

Yeah I would also be curious to see both side by side.  I've heard that it can be hard to tell with some and you just have to take the breeders word for it. Is that true or is there a for sure way to tell? I might just have to get me some of those.

----------


## Tony

> John, I'm curious now to see pics of both. I'll google some, but if you do have some example to show me, it would be appreciated.


Take a look in my album, I have shots of both.

----------


## Michael

Having looked at your album I can see immediately see the difference!

----------


## clownonfire

> Having looked at your album I can see immediately see the difference!


No kidding!!

----------


## clownonfire

The frogs have settled down. They are eating well. But what has been surprising to me is how much they have been all around the springtails. I mean, I've seen my thumbnails eat a few, but the Azureus are obsess with them. So a few fruit flies, and looots of springtails...

----------


## Grrrit

Very cool!

----------


## Geo

wow, just love that neon blue.

----------


## pinkfeet

beautiful.. lov the shots. i cant wait to start keeping darts =o)

----------

